# Bullets



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an off the wall question here. Do bullets "go bad?"

My Grandfather died a couple of months ago and he had a S&W .38 that I always "played" with as a kid. I always said when he passed that was the only thing of his that I wanted. He never shot it. It always stayed in his desk drawer just in case it was ever "needed." As far as I know the bullets that are in the gun and the box of bullets that sat beside it were the original bullets he bought back in the 70's. Thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

!970's cartridges keptt in a drawer are perfectly fine.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

It's actually "boolits" but I think that you are referring to cartridges. They should be fine. Be sure the ammo is correct, ie .38 S&W for .38 S&W, .38 Special for .38 Special...you can shoot .38 S&W in a .38 Special but not the other way around.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Stored properly....reasonably cool and dry, should go bang every time!


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

They should be okay, but if you are planning on using the pistol for self defense, I would buy some new rounds for that purpose and save the old ones for the range.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> They should be okay, but if you are planning on using the pistol for self defense, I would buy some new rounds for that purpose and save the old ones for the range.


 I agree with you , make sure the pistol is cleaned and lubed .


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes bullets can go bad, but in your case I doubt they are bad. I’ve shot bullets that are over 40 years old with no problems. But I would not bet my live on a 40 year bullet or bullets that I got from someone that I did not know how they took care of them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If they are clean with no corrosion you should be fine. If they are discolored and don't easily chamber toss them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

tl;dr = if they were kept dry, cool and do not appear corroded, they will be fine.

The actual "boolit" part can go bad if exposed to moisture/corrosion - it should be easy to tell, it will be green or some other nasty color. You can wipe it off with Brasso and if it chambers go for it.

As for the entire cartridge as long as it was stored some place relatively cool, dry and clean they will be fine. You problems are if the brass starts to corrode or the cartridge was submerged, a proper crimp should protect against the powder being compromised but any exposure to moisture (the inside can still experience minor condensation) then you may have misfires, squibs or fizzles from the powder not completely igniting.

The primers should also be checked for corrosion, most have a tight enough seat (some mil brass has actual crimps) that moisture "shouldn't get in there, but it always can. If it looks discolored and the rest of the cartridge is junk the primers are probably junk - most primers are made of lead azide, which is nasty enough when stable, it can deteriorate making it either not detonate, or it can become extremely shock sensitive and if you drop the cartridges they will go off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> tl;dr = if they were kept dry, cool and do not appear corroded, they will be fine.
> 
> The actual "boolit" part can go bad if exposed to moisture/corrosion - it should be easy to tell, it will be green or some other nasty color. You can wipe it off with Brasso and if it chambers go for it.
> 
> ...


Do NOT wipe them down with Brasso. Sure, it'll make brass shine but the ammonia will make it brittle. Leave the Brasso for the brass on the class-A uniform.

As far as old rounds going off due to age, you must have come across rounds older than I have.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> If they are clean with no corrosion you should be fine. If they are discolored and don't easily chamber toss them.


I know what you mean - but a newbie might not - dispose of them properly and not into the garbage - you'll freak out the garbage guy if he spots them .... give them to a shooter, sportsmen club, shooting range, gun store - even over the front counter at your PD station ....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Do NOT wipe them down with Brasso. Sure, it'll make brass shine but the ammonia will make it brittle. Leave the Brasso for the brass on the class-A uniform.
> 
> As far as old rounds going off due to age, you must have come across rounds older than I have.


True about the Brasso, I just realized I advised that

And yeah some really really old .50-70 for a 1866 Springfield - probably made in the mid-late 1800s, granted I am sure it was due to black powder being used, and that stuff gets really volatile due to its hygroscopicity


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> True about the Brasso, I just realized I advised that
> 
> And yeah some really really old .50-70 for a 1866 Springfield - probably made in the mid-late 1800s, granted I am sure it was due to black powder being used, and that stuff gets really volatile due to its hygroscopicity


Look, the internet is a wonderful thing for looking up information and sharing it, but the wisdom to marry right information with the question is also required.


----------

